# Using actinic light?



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Will it still benefit the plants while using Actinic 03 24 W T5HO and a 10000K 24 W T5HO


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> Will it still benefit the plants while using Actinic 03 24 W T5HO and a 10000K 24 W T5HO


Actinic light looks odd in a planted tank. It makes it blue and light itself doesn't look intensive.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Can help bring the colour out of your fish but it doesn't really do anything for a planted tank.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Actinic light will not do much for plants, as already mentioned.


----------

